# Felt FC getting spec'd with Enve fork



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Just saw this on another forum. The new FC. Sure looks sharp.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I kinda like that small ENVE logo. I'd be ok with that on the replacement for the F5, so long as it was a gloss 3k finish.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Dray3573 said:


> I kinda like that small ENVE logo. I'd be ok with that on the replacement for the F5, so long as it was a gloss 3k finish.



Currently we cannot get ENVE forks with a gloss 3k finish. I agree, it would be nice.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I decided to get this fork. I'll think about clearing it myself.


----------

